# hypnotherapy in manchester



## august10 (Aug 10, 2010)

has anyone been through the hypnotherapy programme with prof whorwell at manchester uni?


----------



## Fiona 123 (Jan 17, 2010)

HiI am down for it. waiting list is 1 year.Fiona x


----------

